# Citizen Card Application in Abu Dhabi Embassy



## Sanchez29

Does anybody know how long it takes for the process of the citizen card at the Abu Dhabi Portuguese Embassy, I applied for it on the 21st of January 2014 and they said it would take 2 months for the process. Got in contact with them after trying for quite sometime as they don't pick up the phone on the first try, the personnel on the phone with a very harsh voice said to call back in two weeks and did not even ask for my details. 
Need Help with this situation as I have few days left here in the UAE.


----------



## dstump

Hi Sanchez29, 

Try mailing Luis Henrique de Noronha Brito Camara ([email protected]). I don't have his telephone number but he has always returned my mails within a day or so whenever I have contacted the embassy.


----------



## Sanchez29

Hi Dstump

I tried emailing Mr. Luis([email protected]) but the email keeps bouncing back and comes up as a failure notice, would there be any other email that I could mail to? 
Thanks


----------



## dstump

Hi Sanchez29,

Hmmm, this is very strange because I have just sent Luis an email and had no bounce back. What is the error message you are getting from the rejected mail?

This is what is in the address line:
Luis Henrique de Noronha Brito Camara ([email protected])


----------



## A.B.Vaz

*A. B. Vaz*

I think he has moved 
i do not think hes is there anymore


----------



## A.B.Vaz

He has been posted to lyon in 2017


----------

